# new to rescuing...



## Norah (Dec 26, 2011)

Hi ,

I am actually not new to rescuing , but new to rescuing a horse in such poor shape emotionaly. I have no idea what this mare has been through other then " she has had a rough start , and has been shipped around a lot , so she should be good in a trailer"






Horse is thin and without meat or muscle ... ok thats the easy part , building the body back up ... But the first day she arrived she held her head very low , like a Quarter Horse , maybe even lower , her eyes glazed , and half open. she never held her head up the first day , she smelled bad , and didnt want to eat all her meals , but munched on grass hay.

Day 2 , she smelled better after being out in the sun and snow , i even saw her taking a snow bath , and was more interested in her food .

Day 3 ( today ) she held her head up for the first time as she walked . her eye is open, and seems more round and clear

. Her coat is starting to shine and puff out a bit, and a reddish cast is now comming out in the sun instead of a flat dark bay. she will come to me when called , and even allow a halter or rope around her neck to show her to the stall at night.

this horse still quivers when she is touched , and spooks if you touch her from behind , no matter how softly.

Her background is a mystery ...her Name is Michigans Georga Peach .... does anyone know her ? I would like to know how this horse was broken , so I can help her mend the pieces . I think she is going to be beautiful ... once we get her in order mentally and physically . Has anyone had expierence with a horse like this ? so afraid of people , but also so willing and trusting , its like she wants so desparatly to find someone to love her ... wondering if this means at one time she knew what love was ... The horses I have helped were just a bit wild and untouched ...but this one is very different , someone did something to her



this is her on the 3rd day : )

thanks for ther help


----------



## Marty (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm one of "those" people who think horses have real feelings like people do. When they are passed around from one home to another with no real place to call home and no special person who will give them love, I imagine they are scared to trust.

I've owned a couple like that personally, and also CMHR has had plenty of those. Although it can help trying to find out what happened to her in the past, you may never know. She could very well be sick from your description and also be suffering from ulcers and parasites. A vet visit would be in order if you haven't already done that.

Keep up the tender loving care and that should help her emotionally. Best wishes.


----------



## chandab (Jan 6, 2012)

Don't forget to talk to her. Its amazing just how much they understand. Tell her she is here to stay, if that is your intention; tell her she is loved, etc. I talk to all of mine, all the time; I don't know how much they understand, but they sure look like they are listening. [Only my two newest additions, look at me funny when I talk to them.



]


----------



## Norah (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks for the tip : ) I talk to all of my horses , and they respond in a way that I know they have to understand some of it . The vet came out today , and drew blood to do a full blood pannel on her . I was really afraid about her getting poaked and clipped for the blood work . i did the clipping myself , and told her that it would be OK ,( I was told that she is crazy around clippers) she was just fine : ) i know she trusts me , as i have only shown her love , pacients , respect and my own trust towards her . I usually get back exactly what i have given to the horses. i am very proud of her , and I will remind her of that tonight when I go in to feed and clean again


----------



## TinaJeff (Jan 8, 2012)

Norah said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I am actually not new to rescuing , but new to rescuing a horse in such poor shape emotionaly. I have no idea what this mare has been through other then " she has had a rough start , and has been shipped around a lot , so she should be good in a trailer"
> 
> ...


----------



## TinaJeff (Jan 8, 2012)

I had a horse some time ago that a person had done an emotional number on. She had absolutely no confidence and was so fearful. If you approached her face on at times she would start shaking and shy away. There were times I would literally have to walk somewhat close and then turn my back on her and hold out a treat in my hand to the side. Then she would walk to me and I would carry on a conversation about everything under the sun.. This same horse had obviously been beaten over issues involving it's feet and legs. She would shiver if you tried to pick up her feet. I spent weeks desensitizing her by talking to her and touching her legs and then immediately giving her a small treat in a sing song voice "what a good horse". It felt like forever but eventually she stopped associating the touching her legs with a bad thing and instead a good thing. Although to this day I swear she salivated when I said What A Good Horse at any time after that. My advice is buy a fanny pack and load it with a lo cal treat so you can start giving her something positive to associate with. Being rewarded for doing something well, even if it is just backing up on the lead, will help her build her confidence. Give her lots of opportunities for little successes. It may take her a while to build up the confidence to take a treat in these situations, but keep trying


----------



## Norah (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks Tina ...good advice ...will do exactly that : )


----------



## izmepeggy (Jan 21, 2012)

Clicker train her..Facebook...Clicker Training Horses..Find Velvets ( a mini horse ) video..She was abused and now picks up her feet and shows more confidence.. I love this group and Peggy Hogan is a gem..Hope this helps.. and keep talking to her..All things respond to love.


----------

